# Huge number of MaxxPro MRAPs delivered to Pakistan Army



## Cornered Tiger

SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs. 






Deliveries of 15 x ScanEagle UAVs, second hand 1050 x M-113A2 APCs, 15 x AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, 4 x Cessna-208 and 4 x Cessna U206 are also completed by United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BATMAN

MRPS can be made dysfunctional anywhere on earth, must be bugged, their movement would be known in advance to terrorists/ Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shiji

BATMAN said:


> MRPS can be made dysfunctional anywhere on earth, must be bugged, their movement would be known in advance to terrorists/ Indians.


May I kindly ask How?


----------



## HannibalBarca

BATMAN said:


> MRPS can be made dysfunctional anywhere on earth, must be bugged, their movement would be known in advance to terrorists/ Indians.


Well then they will have bugged all your F-16 fleet , CObra fleet and so on... Then you are in deep s**t...
Sometimes ppl...


----------



## BATMAN

Shiji said:


> May I kindly ask How?



Same way insurance companies in Pakistan can make their insured cars dysfunctional, as and when required.
Every movement of insured car is recorded and can be ordered at simple request.



HannibalBarca said:


> Well then they will have bugged all your F-16 fleet , CObra fleet and so on... Then you are in deep s**t...
> Sometimes ppl...



If there exist technology and will to do.. than we can only pray to God Almighty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shiji

BATMAN said:


> Same way insurance companies in Pakistan can make their insured cars dysfunctional, as and when required.
> Every movement of insured car is recorded and can be ordered at simple request.
> 
> 
> 
> If there exist technology and will to do.. than we can only pray to God Almighty!


Would you believe me if I tell you that the MaxxPro we got has no such "Kill Switch" or "Hull/Armour deterioration" what so ever?


----------



## BATMAN

Shiji said:


> Would you believe me if I tell you that the MaxxPro we got has no such "Kill Switch" or "Hull/Armour deterioration" what so ever?



Who will make sure that those MRPs are not used against US interests?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HannibalBarca

BATMAN said:


> Who will make sure that those MRPs are not used against US interests?



MRPS... they are not TANks or Ballistic missiles... and as for "US interest", the US cleared a sell of COmbat Helis... they don't see pakistan as a threat for US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shiji

BATMAN said:


> Who will make sure that those MRPs are not used against US interests?


Neither country sees each other as threats.


----------



## BATMAN

HannibalBarca said:


> MRPS... they are not TANks or Ballistic missiles... and as for "US interest", the US cleared a sell of COmbat Helis... they don't see pakistan as a threat for US



They don't see Pakistan as threat is debatable but if they do they have pretty much the tech. to bug and jam their military/non military machines.



Shiji said:


> Neither country sees each other as threats.



Of course...



Windjammer said:


> View attachment 382803



Pakistan govt. should equip its hard working soldiers, bit better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Cornered Tiger said:


> SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs.


In September 2014, the U.S. approved a US $198 million sale for 160 Navistar MaxxPro MRAPs
More coming. The MRAP program is scheduled for completion by October 2018.
http://quwa.org/2017/02/19/pakistan-orders-40-maxxpro-mrap-vehicles-u-s/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

Do these include deliveries to PAF too? Because a couple of these MRAPs have been deployed around the entrance and exits of PAC Kamra 2 days back.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice addition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolf

HannibalBarca said:


> Well then they will have bugged all your F-16 fleet , CObra fleet and so on... Then you are in deep s**t...
> Sometimes ppl...


Its very much a possibility. Jokes apart.
A number of vehicles were procured during Musharraf era. They were opened only to find a homing device in a sealed component. So...?


----------



## krash

Cornered Tiger said:


> SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs.



260 total. 230 in the first batch and then another 30 in the second batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Skeptical about any US assistance. What are the strings attached?


----------



## 544_delta

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> Do these include deliveries to PAF too? Because a couple of these MRAPs have been deployed around the entrance and exits of PAC Kamra 2 days back.


Theres one at EME too


----------



## Cornered Tiger

krash said:


> 230 in the first batch and then another 30 in the second batch.


30 OR 40 are still on Order. US delivered 20 Cougar Buffalo EOD in first Batch, 22 MaxxPro MRAPs in second Batch, Now 230 in third Batch. So a total of 252 MaxxPros and 20 Buffalo EODs delivered as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Cornered Tiger said:


> SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deliveries of 15 x ScanEagle UAVs, second hand 1050 x M-113A2 APCs, 15 x AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, 4 x Cessna-208 and 4 x Cessna U206 are also completed by United States.



SIPRI data is inaccurate sometimes. DSCA data is obviously more accurate esp. for US materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cornered Tiger

fatman17 said:


> SIPRI data is inaccurate sometimes. DSCA data is obviously more accurate esp. for US materials.


DCSA EDA Data is also confirming that Pakistan army has taken the delivery of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs. Still many on order, some allocated as well but not accepted yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Cornered Tiger said:


> DCSA EDA Data is also confirming that Pakistan army has taken the delivery of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs. Still many on order, some allocated as well but not accepted yet.



good news. always better to have multiple confirmations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cornered Tiger

fatman17 said:


> good news. always better to have multiple confirmations.


Yup Right.


----------



## Ultimate Weapon

If it is to be the matter of worry that it will have kill switch. why we accept these Aid things.

Its a khairat. so don't be worried or simply don't accept.


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Y the hell on earth 1000+ M113 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, unless we upgrade them ,,,,,, some thing like this. *













*We are living in 21st century , Come on man ,,,,,,,,, At least upgrade those battle Taxies , Give them more protection and day night fighting capability with some descent advance firepower *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Modzi

BATMAN said:


> Same way insurance companies in Pakistan can make their insured cars dysfunctional, as and when required.
> Every movement of insured car is recorded and can be ordered at simple request.
> 
> 
> 
> If there exist technology and will to do.. than we can only pray to God Almighty!


you are crazy... i doubt how defence.pk gave you the rank of general, you don't even deserve to be the cleaning worker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExiledHawk

AOA, 

Pakistan is manufacturing Talha and its Variants at HIT Taxila and also Planning to Produce APC's at Suparco and APC Talha is basically Assembled in Pakistan on M113, M113A2, M113A2MK designs etc. 
Why we had to buy from US some OLD scrapped machinery which was Refurbished and Repainted in Korea in Expensive Price?..

Why cant we ensure that the Product We manufacture in HIT is up to the required standards and ensure that where HIT claims to Put B7 or B6 or B5 Armour Protected Plates and Glass its is the same and not substandard due to corrupt procurement/commercial and technical practices.

Since the Machinery Assembled in Pakistan is all Imported from Various US/UK Part Manufacturers or NSN Part suppliers Why cant Pakistan simply get the US OEM Cage List from Department of Defense (If they claim to have such great US-PAK relations) and just Produce Better Products themselves in much cheaper Price

Also Please do let me know why isn't Pakistan Buying The 5th or 6th or 7th Generation Technology from US and why we are stuck to 2nd and 3rd Generation Machinery and Equipment which was discarded by US in early 60's?


----------



## That Guy

BATMAN said:


> MRPS can be made dysfunctional anywhere on earth, must be bugged, their movement would be known in advance to terrorists/ Indians.


paranoia, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ExiledHawk

The UAVs in this List are also the type which are neither combat purpose nor can be converted/used for it and can only used to observe an area. The type which Pakistan Alhamdolillah is capable of manufacturing our self. (indigenous)

Why is it that we cant ask USA for MQ-9 Reaper or if not that at least the second inferior generation of the UAV or ask Turkey our Friend country to Provide us with their version of Equivalent UAV to US Latest Generation UAV'S with capacity to take heavy Payload and be used in Combat along with extreme surveillance and survey purposes

Did we forget that turkey has the most superior Air defense Technology, system, equipment and Manufacturing in whole of Europe??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ExiledHawk said:


> Pakistan is manufacturing Talha and its Variants at HIT Taxila and also Planning to Produce APC's at Suparco

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cornered Tiger

ExiledHawk said:


> AOA,
> 
> Pakistan is manufacturing Talha and its Variants at HIT Taxila and also Planning to Produce APC's at Suparco and APC Talha is basically Assembled in Pakistan on M113, M113A2, M113A2MK designs etc.
> Why we had to buy from US some OLD scrapped machinery which was Refurbished and Repainted in Korea in Expensive Price?..
> 
> Why cant we ensure that the Product We manufacture in HIT is up to the required standards and ensure that where HIT claims to Put B7 or B6 or B5 Armour Protected Plates and Glass its is the same and not substandard due to corrupt procurement/commercial and technical practices.
> 
> Since the Machinery Assembled in Pakistan is all Imported from Various US/UK Part Manufacturers or NSN Part suppliers Why cant Pakistan simply get the US OEM Cage List from Department of Defense (If they claim to have such great US-PAK relations) and just Produce Better Products themselves in much cheaper Price
> 
> Also Please do let me know why isn't Pakistan Buying The 5th or 6th or 7th Generation Technology from US and why we are stuck to 2nd and 3rd Generation Machinery and Equipment which was discarded by US in early 60's?



Pakistani produced Al-Talha APC is of the same standard as of the M-113A2 of US Origin. We have a Rebuilt Factory as well at Taxilla where we rebuilt the US Origin M-Series Vehicles. So We are purchasing older M-113APCs at very low prices and rebuilding here at HIT, which makes up a good number at the end and with less price in-comparison to build new Al-Talha.

M-113A2s are not that bad, We will move onto next generations, But we need a proper infrastructure for that and cost to acquire, operate and maintain them. So it will take time. At first we need to keep up the good numbers against Indians.



ExiledHawk said:


> The UAVs in this List are also the type which are neither combat purpose nor can be converted/used for it and can only used to observe an area. The type which Pakistan Alhamdolillah is capable of manufacturing our self. (indigenous)
> 
> Why is it that we cant ask USA for MQ-9 Reaper or if not that at least the second inferior generation of the UAV or ask Turkey our Friend country to Provide us with their version of Equivalent UAV to US Latest Generation UAV'S with capacity to take heavy Payload and be used in Combat along with extreme surveillance and survey purposes
> 
> Did we forget that turkey has the most superior Air defense Technology, system, equipment and Manufacturing in whole of Europe??



There is not only one purpose of UAVs i.e. Combat. There are much more roles that can be assigned to UAVs. ScanEagle UAVs are capable to operate from Naval Ships & they are meant for Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Every PDF member hates M-113 in PA 

@Ulla Your views are shared by many here. I dare not tag Zarvan even though i can argue in favour of M-113 and PA Mechanised Infantry doctrine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawad alam

BATMAN said:


> MRPS can be made dysfunctional anywhere on earth, must be bugged, their movement would be known in advance to terrorists/ Indians.


Dear if they do like this, then No body will buy anything from US again.


----------



## ali_raza

RealNapster said:


>


flying apc with rockets engine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ali_raza said:


> flying apc with rockets engine



FZR 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

BATMAN said:


> Who will make sure that those MRPs are not used against US interests?


ISIS will help US keep a check on every country. Pet are kept for this purpose.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wolf said:


> Its very much a possibility. Jokes apart.
> A number of vehicles were procured during Musharraf era. They were opened only to find a homing device in a sealed component. So...?



Maybe few are... but it's more on the software side... if any "bugging" is done.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> Pakistan govt. should equip its hard working soldiers, bit better.


That soldier isn't full equipped; he just posed for a picture with a rifle and some rigs.


----------



## A.M.

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> ISIS will help US keep a check on every country. Pet are kept for this purpose.


When you're lights go out, do you blame CIA or mossad?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Good to Know that we got deliveries. such vehicles are very much needed in Western border on current situation.
In case of threat could be useful on Eastern Border too.


----------



## ExiledHawk

Cornered Tiger said:


> There is not only one purpose of UAVs i.e. Combat. There are much more roles that can be assigned to UAVs. ScanEagle UAVs are capable to operate from Naval Ships & they are meant for Pakistan Navy.




Off course they are Used for a lot of applications however those UAVs which can even fly upto 40,000 ft or above and carry versatile payloads are now manufactured in Pakistan and can be used for multiple military purpose e.g. surveillance and general surveys and signal jamming/communication etc. 
NESCOM, SATUMA Integrated Dynamics and quite a few more producers are producing the drones indigenous in Pakistan which already serve the purpose which the Procured UAVs provide, then why not buy the Types we are for now not manufacturing. If USA is not providing these to Pakistan Why not look at Turkey? or Russia who have already lifted various military embargoes off Pakistan and are most willing to make government to government Sales. Or Ask China support to develop such UAVs to achieve goals which we are unable to for now.

If i Remember Pakistan was not asking for surveillance drones during US Invasion of Afghanistan they asked for Combat UAV's which at that time USA Declined. Under current circumstances when CEPEC is successfully moving into the direction of 2020 and 2025 Targets we must have Combat UAV's to Support our Military forces.



RealNapster said:


>


What you wrote above please also translate it into English so i can understand, also you may think its a Joke but SUPARCO is already Manufacturing Armour Protected Vehicles as well along with what you call Rockets  and they planned to develop APC back in 2010, (who knows my info is outdated and they might be already producing M113 variants right now) 
live in dreams Napster  ... we may be cruising way ahead of your imagination when your dream is over :>


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

Cornered Tiger said:


> SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs.


Well if you believe SIPRI then we received 50 Walker Bulldog tanks in 1954-55.


----------



## WarFariX

Cornered Tiger said:


> SIPRI 2016 Data shows that Pakistan Army has took possession of 230 MaxxPro MRAPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deliveries of 15 x ScanEagle UAVs, second hand 1050 x M-113A2 APCs, 15 x AAQ-33 Sniper Pods, 4 x Cessna-208 and 4 x Cessna U206 are also completed by United States.


MRPS Aside ...why 15 sniper pods for ?? any idea @Oscar @Horus ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> MRPS Aside ...why 15 sniper pods for ?? any idea @Oscar @Horus ?


For F16's Targeting Pod

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

At the least, PR wise these beasts look more serious compared to Toyota trucks, which are also used by proxies like ISIS etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

That Guy said:


> paranoia, nothing more.


Some members need the attention, making up kill switch theories and then insisting that they have some "superior" technical or insider knowledge(which is obviously unverifiable) to waste three pages of a thread.

Since the younger folk are gullibe enough to buy it, these folks become "elite" and "respected"

The perils of online crapola

Either way, the thread seems to repeat knowledge that has already been known for a while in previous threads and posts

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I S I

A.M. said:


> When you're lights go out, do you blame CIA or mossad?


Wapda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ExiledHawk said:


> SUPARCO is already Manufacturing Armour Protected Vehicles as well along with what you call Rockets  and they planned to develop APC back in 2010, (who knows my info is outdated and they might be already producing M113 variants right now)
> live in dreams Napster



Ok then Prove what you are claiming and i will accept that i was wrong. and BTW living in dream's is good as far as they do not contradict with "real word".


----------



## Kabira

How 260 is huge number? These will only serve around 1800 soldiers any given time. Anyway better then Toyotas.


----------



## HannibalBarca

save_ghenda said:


> How 260 is huge number? These will only serve around 1800 soldiers any given time. Anyway better then Toyotas.



You ain't gonna invade a country with it... it's for special occasions/and group
And you can't buy used one, as much as you want.


----------



## Bratva

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> MRPS Aside ...why 15 sniper pods for ?? any idea @Oscar @Horus ?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/usa-...aircraft-with-sniper-technology.386258/page-2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

A.M. said:


> When you're lights go out, do you blame CIA or mossad?


i blame them for imposing a war on us which in return educed our economic growth and held back the investors from investing in power projects.


----------



## Imad.Khan

CHACHA"G" said:


> *Y the hell on earth 1000+ M113 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, unless we upgrade them ,,,,,, some thing like this. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We are living in 21st century , Come on man ,,,,,,,,, At least upgrade those battle Taxies , Give them more protection and day night fighting capability with some descent advance firepower *




I was also wondering the same thing, plus don't we already make them in Pakistan


----------



## ExiledHawk

RealNapster said:


> Ok then Prove what you are claiming and i will accept that i was wrong. and BTW living in dream's is good as far as they do not contradict with "real word".


The Proof might be of strategic nature hence cannot share with you  keep guessing  secondly i dont have to prove any thing to any one  i just made a statement assume what ever you like


----------



## RealNapster

ExiledHawk said:


> The Proof might be of strategic nature hence cannot share with you  keep guessing  secondly i dont have to prove any thing to any one  i just made a statement assume what ever you like


----------



## Path-Finder

The US MRAP are all/mostly South African in origin, Infact all MRAP have their origin in South Africa. South Africa are more than willing to give complete rights to making MRAP without any hidden traps which the US is known for.





Buffle MRAP produced under licence by Sri Lanka as Unicorn MRAP since 1986 and saved many many lives and still going strong!






RG-31 MRAP from South Africa still being used by US forces purchased in their thousands and made in the US as well!





Casspir MRAP Built in the US as Cougar & Buffalo which PA has and also known as Mastif as well!

buying a few MRAP's from the US is hitting your head in the wall stupid when daddy of all these MRAP's South Africa is more than willing to help with making them in Pakistan!


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> Some members need the attention, making up kill switch theories and then insisting that they have some "superior" technical or insider knowledge(which is obviously unverifiable) to waste three pages of a thread.
> 
> Since the younger folk are gullibe enough to buy it, these folks become "elite" and "respected"
> 
> The perils of online crapola
> 
> Either way, the thread seems to repeat knowledge that has already been known for a while in previous threads and posts


Sir why don't we go for MRAP with TOT from South Africa and Turkey. Most USA MRAP are originally South African products so why not get MRAP from there just like UAE did ?


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> Sir why don't we go for MRAP with TOT from South Africa and Turkey. Most USA MRAP are originally South African products so why not get MRAP from there just like UAE did ?


Depends on who holds the rights to manufacture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Oscar said:


> Depends on who holds the rights to manufacture


EDIC bought the rights of the Denel RG-35 - as well as its manufacturing plant - for U.S. $63 million in 2015. It is now the NIMR N35, with EDIC maintaining ownership of the IP and rights to market and manufacture at will.

That said, there are two parts to this story.

We still don't know how much each N35 actually costs, and what proportion of parts EDIC is importing (and from where). Seeing that Denel OMC once belonged with BAE Systems, there is a chance that transmission and other key components are coming from places like Ireland, England, etc. That will add to the cost-of-labour and parts.

It is a great route, provided one bags the right platform and engine and internal parts suppliers. Otherwise, you'd end up with a costly program, despite paying a relatively good rate for IP.

But these Navistar MRAP seem like expensive vehicles - $1 to $1.25 million U.S. per vehicle. I know there are the CSF and FMF elements, but still, it would be worth exploring other options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Oscar said:


> Depends on who holds the rights to manufacture



Hello sir ; I want your help

I would like to open a Thread on : " Cost of Military equipment "
All types of equipment ; both Arms ; Ammunition ; avionics anything
anywhere in the world 

A general thread ; Where I would request every member to contribute
Which would be the appropriate forum for that

If it is made a sticky then it would be very useful


----------



## 313ghazi

ExiledHawk said:


> AOA,
> 
> Pakistan is manufacturing Talha and its Variants at HIT Taxila and also Planning to Produce APC's at Suparco and APC Talha is basically Assembled in Pakistan on M113, M113A2, M113A2MK designs etc.
> Why we had to buy from US some OLD scrapped machinery which was Refurbished and Repainted in Korea in Expensive Price?..
> 
> Why cant we ensure that the Product We manufacture in HIT is up to the required standards and ensure that where HIT claims to Put B7 or B6 or B5 Armour Protected Plates and Glass its is the same and not substandard due to corrupt procurement/commercial and technical practices.
> 
> Since the Machinery Assembled in Pakistan is all Imported from Various US/UK Part Manufacturers or NSN Part suppliers Why cant Pakistan simply get the US OEM Cage List from Department of Defense (If they claim to have such great US-PAK relations) and just Produce Better Products themselves in much cheaper Price
> 
> Also Please do let me know why isn't Pakistan Buying The 5th or 6th or 7th Generation Technology from US and why we are stuck to 2nd and 3rd Generation Machinery and Equipment which was discarded by US in early 60's?



I can think of a few things.

1. Corruption
2. Maybe we needed them quicker than HIT could deliver them?
3. These may have been paid for using "aid" money. Often aid comes with strings attached. The US government is quite keen on it because it helps domestically and internationally. Pakistan is asked to fight taliban, we say we are under equipped, they offer to sell us equipment, we say we can't afford it, they say they can give us aid money to help buy it, but we have to spend it on US equipment. Us equipment is manufactured and sent to Pakistan (or old stock send and new equipment used to replace US army stock) and US factories have jobs manufacturing weapons, which wins votes and keeps politicians in office. Military Inc.


----------



## ExiledHawk

313ghazi said:


> I can think of a few things.
> 
> 1. Corruption
> 2. Maybe we needed them quicker than HIT could deliver them?
> 3. These may have been paid for using "aid" money. Often aid comes with strings attached. The US government is quite keen on it because it helps domestically and internationally. Pakistan is asked to fight taliban, we say we are under equipped, they offer to sell us equipment, we say we can't afford it, they say they can give us aid money to help buy it, but we have to spend it on US equipment. Us equipment is manufactured and sent to Pakistan (or old stock send and new equipment used to replace US army stock) and US factories have jobs manufacturing weapons, which wins votes and keeps politicians in office. Military Inc.



I also agree to most of what you said, However, since i have done some extensive work and research on Aid coming from US how they take the money back from us and how we can avoid these and came to following conclusion (which may be wrong and your valued input can educate me)
US attaches strings to Military aid by restricting Pakistan to Procure only US equipment of the money they have provided. We can accept that restriction happily and Buy a lot more advance and a lot more cheaper US products by Simply Asking them to Introduce us to the US department of Defence Cage List (Cage List = Its a list prepared by US department of Defence and updated every year of OEM's who are actually small manufacturers and are specialized in manufacturing of Parts used in Assembly of Tanks, APC's, UAV's UGV's Air Crafts Guns, Missiles and you name the product you can think of) The Cage Manufacturers Products are Later Put a NATO Stock Code / Assembler Code and the same product which actually costs 20USD is sold in 200USD some time 2000USD each to the buyers who dont put enough effort searching the OEM's.

If it seems a difficulty to Ask them to provide the cage list then we need to work hard and search those OEM's so the products can be purchased from them Directly, Adding more there is no restriction on Cage suppliers to Make International Sales and they do it happily since it helps their company global recognition and better prices they are paid domestically.


----------



## denel

Path-Finder said:


> The US MRAP are all/mostly South African in origin, Infact all MRAP have their origin in South Africa. South Africa are more than willing to give complete rights to making MRAP without any hidden traps which the US is known for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffle MRAP produced under licence by Sri Lanka as Unicorn MRAP since 1986 and saved many many lives and still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG-31 MRAP from South Africa still being used by US forces purchased in their thousands and made in the US as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casspir MRAP Built in the US as Cougar & Buffalo which PA has and also known as Mastif as well!
> 
> buying a few MRAP's from the US is hitting your head in the wall stupid when daddy of all these MRAP's South Africa is more than willing to help with making them in Pakistan!


Thank you... being saying that for years..... These are the original pedigree and most easiest to make; Mamba which is what RG-31 is based on you can get choice of engines such as Toyota Dyna making it the most easiest platform for any clients. All the US vehicles are based on South African design; our engineers were there back in 2005-2008 period after US forces started to get massive daily casualties with their ridiculous vehicles.

Paramount and my former employer are leaders in this field - they just did one massive deal with UAE which is nothing more than knock down assembly and re-labelling of the vehicles -- by the way, we dont call it MARP... just like Soccer being coined instead of football, all our vehicles are called mine proof/resistant.

We have thousands of surplus vehicles in storage e.g. buffels/casspirs you can buy for chum change.

http://www.paramountgroup.com/capabilities/land/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

denel said:


> Thank you... being saying that for years..... These are the original pedigree and most easiest to make; Mamba which is what RG-31 is based on you can get choice of engines such as Toyota Dyna making it the most easiest platform for any clients. All the US vehicles are based on South African design; our engineers were there back in 2005-2008 period after US forces started to get massive daily casualties with their ridiculous vehicles.
> 
> Paramount and my former employer are leaders in this field - they just did one massive deal with UAE which is nothing more than knock down assembly and re-labelling of the vehicles -- by the way, we dont call it MARP... just like Soccer being coined instead of football, all our vehicles are called mine proof/resistant.
> 
> We have thousands of surplus vehicles in storage e.g. buffels/casspirs you can buy for chum change.
> 
> http://www.paramountgroup.com/capabilities/land/


that's wicked you worked for paramount so we can call you an authority on MRAP's  but yeah there is a dire need for MRAP vehicles not a few hundred but numbering in thousands for police paramilitary/military. once these MaxxPro arrive there will still be a massive deficiency for MRAP vehicles. I personally thinks it's because there is no Truck manufacturing company in Pakistan as old Bedford trucks are still being made from 1930's


----------



## denel

Path-Finder said:


> that's wicked you worked for paramount so we can call you an authority on MRAP's  but yeah there is a dire need for MRAP vehicles not a few hundred but numbering in thousands for police paramilitary/military. once these MaxxPro arrive there will still be a massive deficiency for MRAP vehicles. I personally thinks it's because there is no Truck manufacturing company in Pakistan as old Bedford trucks are still being made from 1930's


not paramount, they were not around then.. man, we have massive truck manufacturing here for decades especially mercedes. unimog chassis was leveraged. some one is getting massive kickbacks for sure from maxxpro guys; just plain old buffels will do the job.. ask the sri lankans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

RealNapster said:


>


So suparco is abandoning space n going into apc's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The whole southern Corp or Karachi Corp is being mechanised with 3 plus divisions plus mechanised independent brigades and Quetta being the back up

???


----------

